# Long Overdue - Catch Up



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well it's been way too long since I last posted a report. Not since last year!

Anyhow, I've still been fishing and the report I wrote is way too long and pic heavy so I'll drop a link to the Blog version.

Utah Water Log (full story)

Here are some of the highlights so far in 2014:

January largemouth - 18", 3lbs



















I met up with some forum members a couple of times so far.




































































































Lots more on the blog.










Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I've been waiting quite a while for this, LOAH! Ha, I finally have something to read at work this morning besides stuff about that Malaysian jet...


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

glad that your back as usual great pics


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice. I like the pics of the *Bighorn Sheep!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My mistake. Bighorn Sheep :crazy:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Righteous pics bro.~~~~~SS


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet. Those are some nice fish right there.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Good to see you are still getting out regularly and having success. Nice pics and report!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bout time you checked in... nice to see you have been right at it!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I got really sluggish about writing this past winter. Somehow everything else took precedence over sitting down to resize photos and tell a story.

It also helps if there's a story to be told. Most of the year was rather dull with only a few highlights spread out.

I'll be sure to write more, now that our water is starting to open up again.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey, let me know if you are free Friday, I'm going to check out Causey or Lost Creek for open water.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Worky worky. Good luck!


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome looking fish! Nice plump bow!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Love it, LOAH!


----------

